# Winner of the Homebrew Supply Floor Corker



## TxBrew (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for all those who entered the HBS giveaway, kudos to Homebrew Supply for offering the prize! We have had other Vendors contact us for giveaways so hope to launch another one soon.

Drum roll ...........

After entering all the entries into a random number generator the winner is:

*richmke*

Winner has 24 hours to claim by PM to me before another winner is selected.


----------



## geek (Nov 25, 2015)

Drum roll.......


----------



## BlueStimulator (Nov 25, 2015)

I was robbed I tell Ya ;-)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 25, 2015)

Cue the 'Jeopardy' music while we wait to see if he claims his prize...


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 25, 2015)

Do da do da do da do, do da do da dit da do-da-do-da do da do da do da do, dit da do da do da do da do....zzzzzzz


----------



## richmke (Nov 25, 2015)

Wahoooo! One less thing on my Christmas Wish list.

I would like to thank Homebrew Supply for making this all possible. I would also like to thank all the little people who helped me along the way.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations richmke

Steve


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 25, 2015)

richmke said:


> Wahoooo! One less thing on my Christmas Wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations Richmke!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations Richmke!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2015)

Congrats, you'll love it!


----------



## oreoman (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Arne (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't know what you have been using for bottling, but you are going to find this makes bottling much easier. Happy thanksgiving and Merry Christmas early. Arne.


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats! I'm hoping another vendor will launch one real soon!


----------



## dralarms (Nov 27, 2015)

TxBrew said:


> Congrats! I'm hoping another vendor will launch one real soon!



Maybe we can get an allinone or bottle washer cleaning station give away from vacuumpumpman.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 28, 2015)

*have a thought*

why doesn't* TX brew* sponsor a wine contest bi yearly and offer a wine kit to those who are winners 1,2,and 3, under the conditions they need to advise us on their progress and finished work.*JOHNT and I* did the last contest and had 30 people enter with multiple entrées, we are a wine making forum lets see if we can start some creative interest in our finished products and not, just a give away with know feedback or outcome. These are just my thoughts ,nothing personal .Does anyone disagree? 
 does anyone AGREE?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 28, 2015)

Joe -
I think that is a great idea !!

I personally like the idea about feedbacks to help others as well. 

*I personally have given a Allinonepump away for the past 6 years if not more - and there has only been a couple of people who stood around and gave a review of the pump. *

Some people don't realize - that I can not deduct this off my taxes - this is a giveaway ! Because I like this forum and helping out all the newbies and anyone else including myself in any type of wine questions that they might have.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 28, 2015)

TxBrew said:


> Congrats! I'm hoping another vendor will launch one real soon!



I'd love to see an All in one pump. I loaned mine to my daughter and doubt I will ever see it again. Or even bottle washer. Need a new one of those too.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Some people don't realize - that I can not deduct this off my taxes - this is a giveaway ! Because I like this forum and helping out all the newbies and anyone else including myself in any type of wine questions that they might have.



Steve, you may wish to take a closer look at IRS Publication 535. I am no accountant, but sure seems to me this would be a deductible business expense. (Please note that I am not encouraging you to do or give away anything! Just trying to help....)


----------



## joeswine (Nov 28, 2015)

*Have a thought*

I THINK MY POINT WAS VENDORS CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH AS A* SPONSOR* THE SUPPORT OF THE _MOTHER SHIP_ IS ALSO NEEDED IN OTHER WAYS TO KEEP THIS FORUM FRESH
AND ,DIFFERNT FROM THE OTHERS , AS INFORMATIVE AS POSSIBLE,THAT WAS MY VIEW,.I LIKE THE *INTERVIEWS* IN THE BEGINNING THEN THERE WERE_ NONE_? THE ITEMS THAT KEPT THE FEELING OF NEW AND DIFFERENT SEAM TO HAVE FADED IN TO ADVERTIZING,NOTHINGS WRONG WITH THAT ,THAT'S BUSINESS ,THE QUESTION I PUT OUT THERE IS *HOW* DO WE BECOME A BETTER FORUM AND STAY NEW . WE CAN'T TAKE WHAT WE WHERE FOR GRANTED,AGREE? DISAGREE?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Paul - 
I will ask my tax account again as she is registered as an IRS agent.

But I did google it a bit and came up that you can only deduct 25 dollars per person. This is definitely why I hire people for this !

*The point is I don't have a issue donating a product to which I support - like this website. 
*


----------



## Julie (Nov 28, 2015)

Steve, to deduct from your federal taxes, it might need to meet a certain dollar figure before you can use it but you should be able to take it from your state taxes.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 28, 2015)

joeswine said:


> why doesn't* TX brew* sponsor a wine contest bi yearly and offer a wine kit to those who are winners 1,2,and 3, under the conditions they need to advise us on their progress and finished work.*JOHNT and I* did the last contest and had 30 people enter with multiple entrées, we are a wine making forum lets see if we can start some creative interest in our finished products and not, just a give away with know feedback or outcome. These are just my thoughts ,nothing personal .Does anyone disagree?
> does anyone AGREE?



Joe I won one of the kit giveaways and just posted an update on that kit and I see the other winner had posted under the same thread. He's got his bottled already! A lil jealous


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 29, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Steve, you may wish to take a closer look at IRS Publication 535. I am no accountant, but sure seems to me this would be a deductible business expense. (Please note that I am not encouraging you to do or give away anything! Just trying to help....)



Yes, it falls under advertising. retailers and car dealers have been doing it for years. And not out of the goodness of their heart.


----------



## geek (Nov 29, 2015)

Lori,

Where the heck have you been...!!!!! 

Good to see you back.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2015)

@ Lori - 
We definitely missed having you around on this forum and all ! !

I believe the whole tax thing has something to do with being a manufacture rather than just a distributor - but I will look into it. But I still like supporting this forum no matter about tax right off or not - 

So many people think that you own a business so you do certain things for a tax break to benefit yourself - this is not one of those cases - I enjoy it !!

@ Joe 
Yes I also miss all the articles and vintners chair that Austin first started.
Not sure why they stopped ?

I would like to see some of those guests turn into members so we also can gain from all their knowledge in winemaking or answer any questions or concerns that they may have as well. 

I believe that the giveaway helps nudge some of those to become members in order to put there name in the sweepstakes.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes but Steve we would like to see you get something out of it too!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2015)

barbiek said:


> Yes but Steve we would like to see you get something out of it too!



I do ! 
Winemakers will make comments and reviews about the Allinonewinepump and talk to other winemakers and show them their own product. I believe the word of mouth is the best way to promote anything. 

I get to talk to other winemakers about there questions and concerns either about the pump or just wine making in general. I just got off the phone with a gentleman for the past 25 minutes and he really made my day !


----------



## TxBrew (Nov 29, 2015)

joeswine said:


> why doesn't* TX brew* sponsor a wine contest bi yearly and offer a wine kit to those who are winners 1,2,and 3, under the conditions they need to advise us on their progress and finished work.*JOHNT and I* did the last contest and had 30 people enter with multiple entrées, we are a wine making forum lets see if we can start some creative interest in our finished products and not, just a give away with know feedback or outcome. These are just my thoughts ,nothing personal .Does anyone disagree?
> does anyone AGREE?



Maybe ..... We have a wine contest where you all send me wine and myself and a group "judge" this wine to declare a winner? eh? eh? Works for me.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 1, 2015)

*TexBrew*

can you* pm* me I can't seam to add pics, this happened once before and it was at your end of the forum ,.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 1, 2015)

*Jalousie*

BARBIEK,REALLY???  JUST MAKING A POINT  ,THANK YOU.


----------



## richmke (Dec 1, 2015)

joeswine said:


> we are a wine making forum lets see if we can start some creative interest in our finished products



I would like to see a new "Tweak" Forum that is somewhere between "Recipes" and "Kit Winemaking".

A person posts the kit they are making, the tweaks they are doing, and comment on why they are doing the tweak (what they hope to accomplish).

I can appreciate it when Joe says to "Think outside the box", but if I am going to add Bananas, how much and when, and to what effect (add body?).

Having a forum dedicated to tweaks would make it easier to find tweaks that may be applicable. Maybe instead of Manufacture's name (like the Kit forum), it would be Red/White, or even Red Premium, Red Mid-range, Red Low-end, White Premium, White Mid-range, White Low-End. Tweaks for Reds may be different than tweaks for Whites, and what you do to a Premium kit may be more subtle than what you might try with a low-end kit.

Something like: I started with a mid-range Cabernet kit. After stabilizing, added X pounds of frozen blackberries - similar to the Island Mist Blackberry Cab.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 1, 2015)

Rich great idea !

I would like to se more people get involved within this forum.


----------

